# Seagate 1TB Hard Drive Showing only 11% HEALTH :(



## The N (Mar 1, 2015)

hey guys,

i just bought Seagate 1TB hard drive from a Friend few days back. it was working fine. the next day i transfer all of my data from other drives to this new 1TB hdd. today i just saw the *hd tune* and *Hark disk Sentinel* both showing low health.

as far as speed and noise is concern its absolutely perfect on these. getting 140+ avg speed and zero noise level.

here is the health screenshot







One thing i also might add, i am facing CRC error frequently, have to Force start during checking phase, while torrent downloading into this Hard drive.

Can it be a Software bug??
i need your suggestions and help. please tell me what to do.


----------



## natr0n (Mar 1, 2015)

Drive is toast. The CRC error before boot is a major sign of failure, not to mention proof of error in windows via 2 programs.

Find another non seagate drive to dump to.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 1, 2015)

That's called cancer... the pancake is starting to bite the dust...


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey there, @The N !

Unfortunately, the guys above are totally right! The Current Pending sector is a critical parameter and it indicates the count of unstable sectors in the hard drive. The best thing to do here, since you bought it from a friend, is to check the warranty on the HDD manufacturer's website. 
If it's still within the warranty period, you can contact the tech support and send out an RMA request on the drive and get a replacement product. 
If not, then you better backup the data from that drive ASAP. Nobody can really predict how long it will last.  

Good luck! 
SuperSoph_WD


----------



## Cartel (Mar 2, 2015)

the drive has only 98 hours on it, does your friend have the receipt?
if not rma to seagate I guess.

that sucks


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 2, 2015)

...friends  would be giving him a call.....but alas 
*Caveat emptor*


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 2, 2015)

If you choose to RMA to seagate, I believe they want the error code from their own diagnostic utility, seatools. http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 2, 2015)

too bad, i hope the drive still in warranty period so you can ram it
and when the capacity getting bigger and bigger failed drive is more annoying than before since you got alot of data there


----------



## natr0n (Mar 2, 2015)

When you rma to seagate they give you back refurb drives almost always.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 2, 2015)

natr0n said:


> When you rma to seagate they give you back refurb drives almost always.



i dunno, but at least the drive would be ok


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 3, 2015)

drive is toast


natr0n said:


> When you rma to seagate they give you back refurb drives almost always.


and this is why I buy western digital ... shame they don't make a Decent  Consumer/enthusiast SSD


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 3, 2015)

Pretty sure Seagate "repaired/refurbed" drives are just new drives with a note as to how much of the warranty has been used stamped into them.  It's still not the best, but I highly doubt they are actually bothering to refurb HD's in this day and age.


----------



## Champ (Mar 3, 2015)

Good to see another companies rep input good info. Honestly, there are sales on WD Blue 1 TB drives and I'd get one of those. I brought 2 a few weeks back to upgrade my gaming rig.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 3, 2015)

So the OP has not checked back he probably got his money back


----------



## The N (Mar 3, 2015)

allright friends, i have seen many people responding on my this issue. thanx for suggestion. very kind.

actually the HDD already been out of warranty, means he dont have receipt as well. so no chance RMA. so after searching online forums i found HDD regenerator utility program that can do whatever it can  . so i tried this software as a experiment as a last resort.

what i get you can see here.






So there were many bad sectors on this HDD already, which creating problems in reading files. through this program i able to recovered all the bad sectors initially.
i also understand once the HDD struggled with bad sectors, it can also give you problem as in any time in future. *so i decided to get rid off this piece of crap. so sold it on forum.*

Just today i bought again but brand new Seagate HDD 1TB cc49 firmware with 2 years Warranty from MarsonsUSA - Pakistan distributors.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2015)

This thread is obviously done, Cannot believe what I just read! Made sure to highlight it to point it out to any who see this in the future.


----------

